# firefox bug: severity low



## baos (Apr 17, 2013)

Having an issue with blinking background text. Unsure of what could be causing the problem. I have no error output from executing in console. To try and fix the issue I compiled the whole system from scratch hoping it might bug fix itself.

Here is a video of the issue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4CFjyv39VQ

Off topic I had to manually install x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard and x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse as ports did not auto grab it.

```
[CMD=%]firefox -v[/CMD]
Mozilla Firefox 20.0
[CMD=%]uname -a[/CMD]
FreeBSD .ed.shawcable.net 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #4 r249461M: Sun Apr 14 01:39:27 MDT 2013     [email]darren@.ed.shawcable.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64 
[CMD=%]cat make.conf[/CMD]
CC=clang
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=true
# added by use.perl 2013-04-14 13:10:59
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 17, 2013)

Try disable blinking text support: Open up Firefox and enter about:config into the address bar then hit enter. Set browser.blink_allowed value to false and restart Firefox.


----------



## baos (Apr 18, 2013)

No effect.  I may also add that the text bolds and unbolds itself, kind of like it is being redrawn over itself incorrectly.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 18, 2013)

Please, file a PR to freebsd-ports mailing list.


----------



## oops (Apr 18, 2013)

baos said:
			
		

> I may also add that the text bolds and unbolds itself, kind of like it is being redrawn over itself incorrectly.


https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=856419


----------



## baos (Apr 23, 2013)

It's not blinking.  it's being redrawn incorrectly.   https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=856419 helped a lot.  but I will post the jist of it here.  


 Jan Beich 2013-04-19 01:49:01 PDT

The issue happens with just xrender disabled or just gl layers enabled and with different cairo versions (1.10.2 and 1.12.14). What changes is place/time to reproduce: hint-or-hint, navigating editbox, moving in history, scrolling, etc.

gfx.xrender.enabled;false fixed the problem but lead to some very strange behavior in firefox.  so other problems as a result with things not being drawn like tabs.

setting in about:config
gfx.xrender.enabled:true
layers.acceleration.force-enabled:true

The artifacts are still there, but at a lesser rate.  I can live with it now =)

and the last comment:

 Jan Beich 2013-04-20 22:11:28 PDT

I guess bug 709477 wasn't fixed or regressed upstream. After building
gfx/cairo as shared library and LD_PRELOAD'ing the artifact is gone.

xlib-glyph-clip-region.patch still applies fine on freebsd where we're
using cairo-1.10.2 in the ports tree.

Summary: Artifacts when redrawing text â†’ Artifacts when redrawing text with --enable-system-cairo


    Collapse All Comments
    Expand All Comments
    Show CC Changes


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 23, 2013)

See PR ports/178023 to fix this issue.


----------

